# fish compatible with af. cichlids?



## jeffspldng

Hi everyone. It seems to me like every different person I ask gives me different info about what fish are compatible with eachother. I have been told that africans and south americans are fine together. I have been told that they are not compatible at all. I have been told that you shouldn't even mix africans from the 3 african lakes! It all seems so wishy washy. Anyways I have a 36 gallon tank with 5 africans, a pleco, and an albino bristlenose pleco. I would like to get some small schooling fish but I'm not sure what I can have. I have read that barbs can coexist with africans. What do you guys think?


----------



## dalfed

I have tiger barbs with mine, don't know if I would put anything smaller then that in with them. What type of African cichlids? Is that a common pleco? If it is it will eventually grow to 16" and will very quickly need a new home.


----------



## jeffspldng

Yes it is a common pleco. As for the cichlids, I have a kribensis, moorii, acei, and 2 labidochromis. I'll look into the Tiger Barbs. Do you have any suggestions for top swimmers?


----------



## rayray74

Like all creatures, fish will generally do fine if they are all raised together. 
I have 1 South Americian in the tank, a carpintis, with 81 africians and he is smaller then they are - for now. He will grow to be the biggest. They all are doing fine with each other. Even the 3 mollys! 
Generally what you want to watch out for with south american cichlids are the very aggressive fish. Those like the oscar, the green terror, jack dempsey etc. 
You can mix africians from the different lakes. I have some from all 3 in my tank.
The mbuna variety tend to be a bit more territorial and will chase others around. 
haps and peacocks are usually more passive. 
Just be smart about it.


----------



## dalfed

rayray74 said:


> Like all creatures, fish will generally do fine if they are all raised together.
> I have 1 South Americian in the tank, a carpintis, with 81 africians and he is smaller then they are - for now. He will grow to be the biggest. They all are doing fine with each other. Even the 3 mollys!
> Generally what you want to watch out for with south american cichlids are the very aggressive fish. Those like the oscar, the green terror, jack dempsey etc.
> You can mix africians from the different lakes. I have some from all 3 in my tank.
> The mbuna variety tend to be a bit more territorial and will chase others around.
> haps and peacocks are usually more passive.
> Just be smart about it.


Please do not follow this!!! If it is working in your tank great for you, there are people who have the odd feeder guppy living in an Oscar tank and for whatever reason the Oscar won't eat that particular guppy would you recommend that? The three lakes are kept separate because of the aggression levels of all three. South american cichlids need acidic water while Africans need very hard water, while young MOST times the Africans will reach sexual maturity first and will kill the SA if the SA makes it for the first three years the tables become turned.
You stand a fairly good chance of losing some fish when done properly, you will flush a lot of money down the drain and cause unneeded stress on your fish if done wrong.
As far as top dwellers, you will find the tiger barbs will stay towards the top, a better match may be rainbows but with your tank size this may not be possible.


----------



## Jim Albright

I would not throw rainbows in a cichlid tank--I tried to do that a couple months ago and the cichlids terrorized them and I lost 3 of them. I have the one is my quarantine tank now. i don't mix between the lakes and I dont mix SA with African. I tried mixing with different lakes and that didnt work out well. If these fish start out as juveniles in the same tank--they may be fine for awhile, but as they grow the aggressiveness changes..I have only lost 1 cichlid ever and that was trying to mix lakes. Good Luck!


----------



## hotwingz

I would also like to recommend barbs. I have a school of rosy barbs in with my cichlids. I also have large rainbows in my tank. However I have a much larger tank than yours! With that all being said, I wouldn't want to mix the fish you have together. I would move the kribs when you can, those little guys won't stand a chance once the labs decided they are boss. You will soon see that one will decide to be alpha, and the rest of your fish will suffer from it. In a tank that small it could become dangerous. Like I said, move the kribs, then get some dither fish, barbs are great! then you should be ok.


----------



## trianglediscus

Hard to say really. Different fish, differnt personalities


----------



## Jim Albright

Looking at the size of your tank now, I would overstock with cichlids then it would be harder for them to get a territory. I just wouldn't add SA and South African in that small of a tank.


----------



## Manafel

hello Jeff, 
I'm sure you are confused as you are still getting different opinions here.
Most people don't mix africans with SA/CA because each have their own water chemistry needs. Not only that, but they communicate differently when it comes to aggression, etc. Their aggression levels can vary as well. excluding the very aggressive SA/CA species(Midas, Jack Dempseys, Green Terror, Texas cichlids, etc.), most SA/CA are decently docile. Whereas, some africans can and will get downright mean and ugly depending on the lake. People don't mix the lakes because of the different aggression levels between them as well. When picking fish, always be sure to think about their diet and needs first. Your Tropheus are strict herbivores, andare really only fit for a species only colony tank. the lab and Acei will co-habit together well enough, but your krib might be in danger.


----------



## jeffspldng

Thanks for the comments everyone. Added some Tiger Barbs today and they seem to be getting along swimmingly (pun intended)


----------



## cichlid420

Having a cichlid tank myself may I offer some advice for a bottom feeder, either an African featherfin, or a pictus cat. While the pictus (which I have) is plenty fast enough and tough enough, the featherfin can actually be found in the wild with certain African cichlids and both will aid with keeping the bottom of your tank clean and make a nice addition to your tank.


----------



## DigitalBuddha

As far as smaller fish go, i'd say don't do it, seems like your tank may be at capacity. But if you can't live without them I've had luck with gourami living with my aggressive fish.

I have had some weird combinations of fish that worked and haven't worked. When the combination works you can tell, and when the combination is not working you can also tell. Best thing you can do is bring the fish back to the store if its not working. Do yourself a favor and just do one of two things. A) keep it super simple, follow strict rules and choose one or two species that you KNOW will be fine. of B) experiment for yourself, watching closely for damaged fins/miserable fish, and return the problem fish to the store.

A lot of people like to spout off facts about this fish and that, but at the end of the day every tank is different and what works for one person may not work for another. Some fish just really shouldn't be with other ones though. 

As for having two plecos in your tank, I personally think they are too big and lazy. My favorite algae cleaners are chinese algae eaters they are small and hard working. 
See ya!


----------



## cichlid420

Hmmmmm


----------



## DigitalBuddha

If you thought I was being a dick then i'm sorry, I certainly was not trying to be.. Not sure what your comment even means.


----------



## cherk947

I have tiger and green barbs, two bushy nose pleco and a school of giant danios. I have about 15 africans. All getting along


----------



## tbub1221

I keep black skirt Teresa with mine. Your fish aren't so aggressive , barbs silver dollars anything quick and body shap is more round not long if they can't fit it in thete mouths they usually won't. Gourami works also. As for your question on mixed cichlid tamks , (i know youight have Hurd this but I didn't read the other post) water chemistry is the big one , but a lot of sa cichlids like heavy planted tanks , most common African cichlids prefer rocks and dig up and destroy plants (this is my opinion from personal experience) and last but most important , most cichlids will occasionally fight weather its established pecking order or breeding , sport , or play . That said Africans produce a lot or power with the lower jaw. I'm not sure what sa your thinking on but , convicts and firemouths for example are fast but a 2.5" mumba adolescent will kill him in a lip lock to another African its just a tussle many sa cichlids exe.green terror or again fire mouth rely on there bluffing skills. There are always exceptions and if the fish are young then you could have some species cross , bad things may or may not happen.
I personally keep a Dinosaur birchier with female bettas Cory cats and a bumblebee Gobi , his mouth is huge I know he could swallow any at will but has never tried and if you keep them fed there sweet , he swims in my hands and allows me pick him up (he learned it from the dojo loachs, I feed them from my hands daily)
This is your hobby and your money , if you won't be upset that someone was murdered try it hopefully it works 4 you , its your hobby . Good luck


----------



## Jim Albright

Max size for a Tiger Barb is 3"....I am not sure if I would put Tiger Barbs in my tank, just for the fact that most of my cichlids are past the juvenile stage and I dont think they would take it lightly. But if it's working for you --that's great!! What about silver dollars?


----------



## cichlid420

Silver dollars will get about 5 inches and are plenty Hardy enough to keep.with your cichlids.. I see these two combined often


----------



## Jim Albright

thanks---I may give it a try!!


----------



## cichlid420

Also I must urge you to get either a catfish as in pictus or African featherfin it's a nice tankmate and aids in cleanup.


----------



## cichlid420

I have a pictus in mine and have done extensive research on this


----------



## Jim Albright

I have a pictus as well and they are doing very well together!


----------

